# field rental/livery advice hampshire area



## rhylis (21 June 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can help me with a bit of research? I live on a farm and am toying with the idea of diversifying into field rental or livery. I moved here from Kent so my experience of livery yards and what people are looking for is all based on what was available there. In this area would there be more demand for a block of land and barns for someone to rent as a whole and then sublet, or for the block to be divided up into plots and rented individually?
Is there a need here for purely grass livery or is it a better idea to go for stables and turnout? Lastly if anyone doesn't mind telling me, what sort of prices are being charged in this area for field rent or stables and grazing?
Many thanks for any advice anyone can give me


----------



## Meandtheboys (22 June 2013)

Depends where you are located in Hampshire, I have just moved to the area and did a lot of research the price variation is massive
Grass Livery £12 to £30
DIY £20 to £45

I am currently looking at 5 acres with the flexibility of putting up my own mobile shelter / stables - good natural shelter, road access and excellent hacking £300 a month max 3 horses.


----------



## Meandtheboys (22 June 2013)

Meandtheboys said:



			Depends where you are located in Hampshire, I have just moved to the area and did a lot of research the price variation is massive
Grass Livery £12 to £30
DIY £20 to £45

I am currently looking at 5 acres with the flexibility of putting up my own mobile shelter / stables - good natural shelter, road access and excellent hacking £300 a month max 3 horses.
		
Click to expand...

Just to add I live in the Horndean area and there is a massive lack of grazing / livery yards which I think drives up the prices.


----------



## catwithclaws (24 June 2013)

Meandtheboys I'm reasonably close by to you then, over in Fareham.

OP the average for grazing alone and no facilities is about £60 per month, and DIY with stable and grazing is probably £80 if no facilities. If you have a school probably looking at around £100.

DIY at a local competition centre, with 3 arenas, on-site hacking, and competitions on-site is £120 a month, just for comparison


----------



## BBH (25 June 2013)

I sometimes rent out a 4 acre, natural water and field shelter space about 3 mins from Crofton Manor and I'm always besieged with people wanting it. I won't have more than 3 horses on there and charge about £185 a month.

Last time I advertised it I got in access of 60+ wanting it but in all fairness I don't bother anymore as its not worth the hassle.

Its now a big play space for my dogs


----------



## rhylis (25 June 2013)

Many thanks everyone!  it's amazing how much variation there is in price range.    I'm about 5 min drive from petersfield and it sounds like there would be a good chance of renting out the land, fair point about the hassle though!


----------



## Sammythesnap (5 April 2014)

rhylis said:



			Many thanks everyone!  it's amazing how much variation there is in price range.    I'm about 5 min drive from petersfield and it sounds like there would be a good chance of renting out the land, fair point about the hassle though!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I know this post is old but are you still looking to rent out your farm? I am looking for a block of stables or grazing to rent around Petersfield.......


----------



## River dances (14 January 2015)

Are you still contemplating to rent your farm and or take liveries


----------

